
Google Cracks Down on YouTube-to-MP3-Ripping Sites - anujkk
http://www.pcworld.com/article/257890/google_cracks_down_on_youtubetomp3ripping_sites.html
======
fleitz
The only thing this can do is increase the quality of MP3s on the internet.

The audio is as heavily compressed as the video, not much point in ripping
that.

~~~
eli
You never taped a song off the radio?

~~~
fleitz
Yeah, but that was before '94 when I installed my first MP3 player, since then
not too much. Mostly CD rips and downloads, I don't think I ripped anything
after about '98.

------
antihero
Who on earth would want some sort of horrible transcode of a transcode?

~~~
fleitz
The same sort of people who would watch 240p video.

------
user49598
Anyone notice that these are no longer being taken down:
<http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=full+album>

There are a lot of full albums on you tube now, many with track markers in the
description.

------
xgMz
I wonder if Google has a practical way to stopping them, reading from the
article saying they've blocked the sites (by IP? ... so they'll use TOR?); I
guess blocking is the best they can do aside from legal action (if that even
works overseas)?

------
joshbaptiste
shrug.. youtube-dl + ffmpeg.

~~~
ngokevin
youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format=mp3 -l LINK

------
drcube
Can you still just copy and paste from your /tmp folder in Ubuntu? I can't do
that on Arch, so I just use the FlashGot Firefox addon.

~~~
naner
Quite awhile ago Flash started "deleting" the file in /tmp as soon as it got
the file handle. You can still get the file handle using 'lsof' while the
video is playing. It would be easier to just use a tool like youtube-dl or
clive (or a browser extension) to grab the videos, though.

